# Chicago North Shore & Milwaukee RR Line Car



## Jim K (May 8, 2012)

Spent about a year working on this kit-bash of a Labelle Traction Motor. It isn't all that I hoped it would be but it gets the job done IMHO. The unit will work off the overhead or the center rail. Hope you enjoy.

Jim K


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

That's a great model.


----------



## ARR (Oct 15, 2017)

Jim K said:


> It isn't all that I hoped it would be but it gets the job done IMHO.


Damn! You had some seriously high expectations then. That is an awesome bit of modelling. Nice work! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

WOW, super nice modeling. Looks fantastic.

Bill


----------



## Jim K (May 8, 2012)

Howdy, Thanks for the nice comments. I really enjoy the traction side of the hobby. It never was a large segment and as time goes by I believe it is getting smaller a little more quickly. I got involved about 10 or 12 years ago and I can't exactly explain why but I was driven to. Building my first Labelle wood car/motor freight 2 years ago allowed me to get this beast done. 

Jim K

Train and Traction ON!


----------

